# USF&WS Review of Wolf Populations



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the US Fish & Wildlife Service's report on wolf populations in the Northern Rocky Mountain Region.

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/species/mammals/wolf/

I recommend reading the annual review brief for 2013. The link is on the top right: *Post-Delisting Wolf Monitoring: Annual Reviews*


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting read. It sounds like USFW is pretty satisfied with where things stand, and expect things to stay just about where they are now.
I wonder if Idaho and Montana could use hunters to reduce the incidence of "problem wolves". I suspect livestock depredation is localized based on the percentages of packs involved, but I didn't see anything to indicate that's the case in the report.
They did skip over the Utah wolf problem though.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Goob I noticed that Utah is not represented in either the map or literature provided here. Is the (UWTCPWMC) going to get involved here to get the (USF&WS) to start including the large wolf populations in Utah in their research?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FULLHOUSE said:


> Goob I noticed that Utah is not represented in either the map or literature provided here. Is the (UWTCPWMC) going to get involved here to get the (USF&WS) to start including the large wolf populations in Utah in their research?


If you read the article closely the USF&WS says there are no wolves established in Utah.

Well let me tell ya sumpin, if them USF&WS guys just give the UWTCPWMC a little time we will show them a thing or two. Our associates have hundreds, perhaps billions, of trail cameras trained on every salt and mineral lick this side of the DDL..................uh.........actually not this side of the DLL, I mean your side of the DLL.....uh.....what side of the Dll are you on? uh.....nevermind.

Seriously the article has some good info, some numbers up to the end of calendar year 2013 the Service feels are valid.

.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, thanks for the link goob, it is interesting. Did you notice all the attention to 'genetic diversity'? It's there for a reason. That is the last and only issue not yet addressed by the courts, and it is pretty much the last ace in the hole for the groups that have been pushing so hard for the wolf.

I'm no fan of the Service on many issues, especially the way they handled the entire wolf 're-introduction', with emphasis on how they handled the ecological studies that were lambasted by those groups in court. I don't know whether it was by design, or shear negligence, but many of the filings could have been avoided had the Service done a more thorough and complete job in their research. This thing isn't over yet...-O,-


----------

